# [SOLVED] Suggested on New Phone



## Will Hurt (May 27, 2014)

I am in the market of getting a new phone. I am looking in to getting either the Moto X or the Samsung Galaxy S5. I need some Suggested of what to look at?

Thank You


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Suggested on New Phone*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Since Motorola was just sold off, I would stay away from them for now.

I am quite happy with the S5 and think its a great phone. I just finished my review of it here:

A Fifth Generation of the Galaxy Phones – A Samsung Galaxy S5 Review | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Will Hurt (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Suggested on New Phone*

Do you know if the Samsung Galaxy S5 is bigger then the new HTC ONE M8?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Suggested on New Phone*

Luckily for you, I have both phones :grin:.

The S5 has a 5.1 inch display and the HTC One has a 5 inch display, you can't even tell the difference.

Honestly they are nearly the same phone. The S5 is a water resistant phone that is in a plastic body, whereas, the M8 has an all aluminum body.

When it comes to hardware, well, they are the same:

Samsung Galaxy S5 vs HTC One (M8) - Phone specs comparison


----------



## Will Hurt (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Suggested on New Phone*

Doesn't the Samsung Galaxy phone same a little to big to you or not? I kind of like the bigger phone but i do not like it to big.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Suggested on New Phone*

No it does not. It fits well in your hand, even with a case, and you don't feel it in your pocket.


----------



## Will Hurt (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Suggested on New Phone*

How is the battery on the Samsung galaxy S4?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Suggested on New Phone*

On the S4? Or S5?

On the S4, it just got a new update and has been having issues. This doesn't happen on every unit and it still lasts about a day.

The S5 battery life lasts a day and a half with my usage and it can last days without a charge if left on standby mode. I also charged my S5 from a dead battery to completely full in One Hour and 30 minutes.


----------



## mirmustafaali (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Suggested on New Phone*

well since motorola doesn't make a boom in the market i recommend you to have a look for S5.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Suggested on New Phone*

+1 for the S5 or M8, but I don't see Motorola having too many issues Google sold the mobility arm to Lenovo, which I believe will be a good move and produce some well made and reliable phones. Lenovo Newsroom | Lenovo to Acquire Motorola Mobility from Google


----------



## Will Hurt (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Suggested on New Phone*

I would like to thank you so much nfor your help. I went with the Samsung Galaxy S5. and i love it!!!!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Suggested on New Phone*

Glad to hear that.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Good choice hope you enjoy it fully.


----------

